# 19 inch White Pine, what to do with it?



## dlabrie (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a straight, 19 inch diameter, 10'6" pine log that has been sitting off the ground for a year. The bark has pealed off and the grubs are starting to bore into it. I am looking for some suggestions of how to mill it, meaning, should I cut 1" boards, 2"planks 2 by stock? I don't know how often I'll have have a Pine log of this size and am open to suggestions. 
Thanks


----------



## Boon (Jul 24, 2015)

How far have the grubs bored inside? I milled out some radiata pine that is similar to mongomery pine which had grubs bore inside. The holes usually have some shredded wood sticking out. They had gone all the way through the soft wood and a few into the heart wood. I had no choice but to remove the softwood as it was unusable. Might be worth checking.



that's him


----------



## dlabrie (Jul 24, 2015)

Even if they have bored through the wood,, it would make for an interesting bench or table top.


----------



## Boon (Jul 25, 2015)

dlabrie said:


> Even if they have bored through the wood,, it would make for an interesting bench or table top.


Good to hear, some people are just too fussy


----------



## JohnWayne (Jul 25, 2015)

If you think you may make a table top out of it I would mill a little over 2" thick. That way you can still get a full 2" slab after you flatten it for use. You can always take more off, but never put it back on.


----------



## Marine5068 (Jul 28, 2015)

I would cut it thick too if the beetles have bored into it some. Maybe two or two and a half inches.
Your not going to want to use it for any structural members if insects have been boring in it anyways.
A bench top sounds like a great plan. You could also use it for heavy shelves or to make planter boxes and sitting benches.
Good luck and show us your project(s) that you decide.


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 30, 2015)

Morning , it doesn't work so good for benches because thin clothes get hung on the sharp edges of the holes ,you have to round every hole . But a coffee table is perfect self cleaning for spills . I have made big vases out of it they sell for top dollar


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 30, 2015)

I think these are about 8/4 finished. You can see one of the taller ones in the back ground. I made a table that folds up against the wall in my hunting cabin. This was a big White Pine that went down in a storm, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 30, 2015)

This is a bench I made out of Poplar. I like 12/4 for benches, but, it tends to be heavy, Joe.


----------



## dlabrie (Jul 30, 2015)

rarefish383 said:


> This is a bench I made out of Poplar. I like 12/4 for benches, but, it tends to be heavy, Joe.


Wow, Nice work. Once I get my shed done, I will start working on my shop and start learning how to make these sort of things.


----------



## dlabrie (Jul 30, 2015)

rarefish383 said:


> I think these are about 8/4 finished. You can see one of the taller ones in the back ground. I made a table that folds up against the wall in my hunting cabin. This was a big White Pine that went down in a storm, Joe.


 Nice. I did a similar thing with an old wooden door in my garage. It doesn't look as nice as your table, but it makes a great spare bench.


----------



## lindnova (Jul 30, 2015)

Any kids around? I made a sandbox out of a white pine I milled this spring.


----------



## MontanaTed (Jul 31, 2015)

dlabrie said:


> Even if they have bored through the wood,, it would make for an interesting bench or table top.



If it's full of tracks it can easily be filled with epoxy resin and then finished smooth. It's a really cool feature to fill it with a colored or luminous epoxy.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 7, 2015)

dlabrie said:


> Wow, Nice work. Once I get my shed done, I will start working on my shop and start learning how to make these sort of things.



I had let those planks dry for a year or so. It was the first day in July that the temp went over 100 degrees. Some one told me a seat should be 18 inches high. So I stacked up four piles of paver stones, laid the seat plank on top, stood the end pieces up on the ends, put a ratchet strap around them and pulled tight. Then I worked the back piece in. Then I took a pencil and drew lines along the top and bottom of the seat plank, front and back of the back plank. Then I used a circular saw to make a plunge cut into the end pieces to make the mortises. Cut the end pieces to make the tenon's fit. Took a rubber mallet and tapped it together. That was the first one I made and it took 4 hours almost to the minute, start to finish. I think I have pictures of the mock up if you would like to see them. I plan on making an adjustable jig so I can just throw the planks on and cut, Joe.


----------



## Earl Rojas (Aug 10, 2015)

Epoxy the worm holes


----------



## Boon (Aug 17, 2015)

Any pictures for us yet?


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 17, 2015)

This is the log and planks that I made the fold down table out of, back when I milled it. There is still about 30 feet of it sticking out in the air. That's been at least 5 years ago. All of the bark is pretty much gone and the dark gray around the outer edge has moved in farther. I'm going to mill a bunch more planks the next time I go up to the farm. I like the worm holes. I'm going to do the epoxy bar top finish on the fold down table and see how I like it, Joe.


----------



## Oliver Durand (Oct 13, 2015)

lindnova said:


> Any kids around? I made a sandbox out of a white pine I milled this spring.View attachment 438603


Man, I like that sandboxwith the folding cat cover/seat. Kool idea.


----------



## Mike Van (Oct 15, 2015)

If you can get the bark off those pine logs, any grubs that haven't bored in yet will be bird food.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 17, 2015)

> 19 inch White Pine, what to do with it?



Here's what "I've been doing with SEVERAL nice white pine I've cut out lately,












I've been building a new deer blind and is made from the white pine I've been milling,






including the siding!






SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 27, 2015)

For those interested, I thought I'd post an update to my above post,

Finishing the siding,







Building and installing the door,






Here's a view out the north window,






And here's my first buck out of my new blind, a 6 point, I shot it "opening evening" of the rifle season,






It's been a GREAT project!

SR


----------

